# All I can say is WOW!!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Had no idea you were allowed to track without a leash...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I believe Wallace Payne did it one year w/Merlin..


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

^^Yup. I believe it was an FH or FH2 with Pedro (Merlin) and know at one point there was video of it on youtube as well.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, I've heard of this too from 2 people in our club. One has actually done this during a competition because he was forced to. I don't remember the whole story exactly but something happened to the leash and he couldn't stop in the middle of the track to go get another so continued on without the leash.

But yes - WOW. That is nice.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG... that was amazing!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Where's my "like" button? Man.... I spend way too much time watching training videos. LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow, that is soooooo cool


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice!

This video is like salt in a wound. I'm having pace issues with my dog's tracking!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Nice!
> 
> This video is like salt in a wound. I'm having pace issues with my dog's tracking!


Hehe same here!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I met Fabian Robinson this weekend and he does the same thing with his dog. However...he probably won't be doing it anymore! Ay Nationals at a turn the dog picked up the judges track and started following it. He thinks he could have prevented it if the dog was on a line. Ooops.

He said that the judge was petting his dog right before they went...I told him that he was just following the scent of that nice lady who gave him some lovin'.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for posting the video. You are raising my standards, once again. The ob vids were fabulous, too.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

That's nice. I never knew that, I thought they had to be leashed.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------

